# I'm NEW! May,4th 2007



## WilfredVAnnie (May 4, 2007)

HI I am new!
From NYC and yet another Yankees fan!!


----------



## NordicNacho (May 4, 2007)

Welcome to Ironmag.  Im a big Chuck Schumer fan that guy is yoked


----------



## Arnold (May 4, 2007)

WilfredVAnnie welcome to IM!


----------



## Double D (May 4, 2007)

Oh no not another Yankee fan!!!!!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 4, 2007)

WilfredVAnnie said:


> HI I am new!
> From NYC and yet another Yankees fan!!



Well then, you'll fit right in.  Don't mind Double D.  He's just jealous.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 4, 2007)

From now on, be more descriptive in your thread titles and include the local time.


----------



## ABCs (May 4, 2007)

Welcome, what part of NYC are you in? I'm on the Lower East Side but work mid-town. Welcome to the light known as IM.


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 5, 2007)

May the Forth Be with you.


----------



## WilfredVAnnie (May 6, 2007)

I live in Bay Ridge 90th and 18th..
I work near the U.N. on 42nd street...

and thanks all!!




ABCs said:


> Welcome, what part of NYC are you in? I'm on the Lower East Side but work mid-town. Welcome to the light known as IM.


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 8, 2007)

> From now on, be more descriptive in your thread titles and include the local time.


 

Lol. I'll do that sometime.


----------



## Witmaster (May 8, 2007)

Howdy.


----------

